# Rios on a simple Pole&Line!



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

One of the first ever techniques of fishing started with a simple pole and line. This is exactly what it is. A fishing type pole with line tied on. There is a hook and a sinker added. I have such a rig that is a pole that the tip had broken off so I rigged it by putting about 10 feet of twelve pound line on it. I have a size six cricket hook and a small slip shot just five inches above the hook. I love using this method on docks. I fished some docks on lake Dunlap over the weekend and had some super results on the Rios. Caught at least 10 over all. The biggest just under 11" and weighed well over one pound. I also caught a nice Redbreast. All you can do is match the pull of the fish with the pole and line. There is no drag or reeling a fish in. You pull the fish in and try to not over pull em. That is why I use a little heaver line to help prevent break offs. This technique is a lot of fun and is very similar to the basic cane pole. The cane pole is more flexible and is a lot longer. I have seen Anglers who can pin point a bait right on a fish with a cane pole. Feeling the fight by a good fish on a basic pole and line rig is a super experience. I just love those fights. All fish were caught on live worms and were released to fight again. 






































----------------------
Fishing Miami Florida


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I use that same technique when catching trout in dock lights if I am on that dock and not in a boat. It's like cane pole fishing!


----------



## atenkley (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Kevinpagan,

Nice Rios! Is that the Lake Dunlap in Texas? - Arlan


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I know its a little late but could someone enlighten me on what exactly the speckled panfish are?:001_huh:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They are a Cichlid species, not a Centrarchidae species.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rios*

When I lived in Texas, we called them Rio Grande Perch. Google it. JMHO C2


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kevinpagan: Saw your post on "Rio's". Nice post but hate to spoil the intended overall impact. In fairness you didn't say the posted pictures were of the Rio's allegendly caught on your trip to Lake Dunlap. I believe these photos were posted by someone else on the TexasFishingForum, the guy that actually caught them. Am I wrong????.....


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Hear the crickets??????................................
Several guys fish for Rios in Texas and post pics all the time on texasfishingforum.com under the panfish section.


----------

